# Slide lube?



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I shoot a Mathews Classic....Every now and then I get noise from the slide when drawing...Two questions... What do I use to lube the slide? Or could it be I'm not pulling straight back, sounds weird to stay that. I'm trying to diagnose the noise and it being intermittent is driving me crazy. 

Thanks for your Help in advance.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

If the slide is plastic replace it with a teflon one. Otherwise you could auto wax the bar but it will wear off.


----------



## Rick Hodges (Jan 30, 2002)

If you are talking about the cable guide slide don't lube it. Clean it and the rod with denatured alcohol. Usually excess string wax builds up and causes it to grab occasionally making noises. (I don't own a Matthews but that is the drill on my Hoyts and Parker.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Agreed, clean the rod, and go with a teflon slide. I have used powder graphite and it works well. That will only be for a test to find the noise, the first moisture and it is gone. BTW I shot and tested 4 different brands and only one got more speed, and only 1fps more!


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

Went to Bay Archery yesterday for the same reason. The tec said I need a new string and cable (5 yrs old) so I said Ok and looked at a few 500.00 PSE and Hoyt bows. I was thinking Xmas. The tec finished and had me shoot a few arrows and went to check out. 137.00 If I would have known i would have a new bow today.


----------



## hunlee (Oct 9, 2010)

hunlee


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

hunlee said:


> hunlee


Oh no he's BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hunlee not pay the long dollar for teflon cable slide.....


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Hunlee without the picture is just a name! Welcome aboard. Anyways I think he might have charged a bit much, of course depending on the strings.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

As others have mentioned if it is not a Virgin Teflon Cable slide switch it out. Then I would recommend if it is a metal cable road clean it with denatured alcohol and then wax it with car wax. If it is a carbon rod again clean it was denatured alcohol and then put powered graphite on it.


----------

